# Pen photography



## latelearner (Jun 12, 2010)

What kind of camera do you guys/gals use for getting the close up pictures of your work? With my cheapo digital, I am unable to focus on anything closer than about 3' I have some pens I would like to share some pictures of, but my camera isn't worth wasting my time.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 12, 2010)

Any camera with a "Macro" setting will work but the better the camera the better the pictures , once you learn how to use it .
I had a little Nikon cool pix point and shoot that had a macro setting and that worked ok . I paid about $100 for it and it gave me good service until my wife broke it . I now have a Fuji Fine pix 8100 which works ok on macro . I really need to learn how to use it better . I paid around $175 for it .


----------

